# Scrolling Text Html



## Timizown

This is probably in the wrong section, and I'm sorry if it is...but I'm beyond being lost with this.

I'm making a forum for a friend, and need scrolling text like on this forum.

My forum can be found here.

I'm talking about the text moving vertically, that is shown above the header, that pauses when you move your mouse over it. And I don't think it matters with html, but I'm using Zetaboards for my forum.

I just need the general code to make it myself, I can edit it from there.

Thanks.

Edit: I have tried searching for the code on google. It hasn't worked.


----------



## carsey

HTML:


<marquee onmouseover="this.stop()" onmouseout="this.start()" direction="up" 

scrollamount="3">
<u><b></b></u><center><u><b>TITLE
</b></u></center><u><b></b></u><b></b>
<br>
<br>
<center>TEXT HERE</center>

</marquee>

Should get the job done.


----------



## koala

Check the source code for the page with scrolling text. Do you know any javascript?



> <frameset rows="*" framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="NO">
> <frame src="http://www.z10.invisionfree.com/Halo_Army" name="dot_tk_frame_content" scrolling="auto" noresize>
> </frameset>


----------------------------------------------------------------

See here for HTML scrolling code: *http://www.ukauctionhelp.co.uk/marquee.php*


> 14.You can also make your text scroll up
> 
> <marquee direction=up loop=true height="100" >
> Your text here
> </marquee>
> 
> 15.Or Down
> 
> <marquee direction=down loop=true height="20" >
> Your text here
> </marquee>


----------------------------------------------------------------

Vertical Text Scroller: *http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Bay/6879/Demo2.html*
Code and instructions.


----------



## Timizown

Perfect, tysm. I've been asking on different websites for the past day, and no one has been able to figure it out. x]


----------

